# InDesign lässt sich nicht öffnen



## helena34 (8. November 2007)

Hallo, habe mal eine Frage.
Die Boardsuche habe ich bereits benutzt, aber nichts passendes gefunden.
Habe heute mit Indesign CS3 gearbeitet bis sich das Programm unerwartet geschlossen hat.
Seit dem kann ich es nicht mehr öffnen. Auch Photshop und Illustrator lassen sich nicht mehr öffnen...
Es wird nur angegeben, dass ich eine detallierte Fehlerberichterstattung an adobe schicken kann und sich das Programm nicht öffnet. Danach tut sich allerdings nichts mehr.

Hat jemand eine Idee, wie ich das Problem so schnell wie möglich lösen kann?
Muss dringend bis moren was fertiggemacht haben.

Danke an alle Helfer im Voraus, Helli


----------



## hierbavida (8. November 2007)

Wahrscheinlich wurde während der Arbeit ein automatisches Update aller Adobe-Anwendungen durchgeführt und eine Datei nicht richtig zurück geschrieben. Entweder Adobe kontakten, dürfte der schnellste Weg sein, weil die Mitarbeiter auch direkt auf den Computer über Remote (nach Genehmigung) zugreifen können. Es scheint nämlich die Lizenzdatei beschädigt zu sein.
Andernfalls über Sytemsteuerung Programm neuinstallieren/reparieren. Ggf. ist Programmaktivierung bei Adobe erforderlich.

hierbavida


----------

